# Isla Magerita



## Bassey (24. Januar 2010)

Ich habe das Thema schon gefunden hier, nur sind die Antworten teilweise sehr schwammig bzw. die Themen alt.

Ich werde im September für 2 Wochen dort Urlaub machen, mit meinen Brüdern, werde mich also auch viel der Angelei widmen können. Nun ist meine Frage, was ich dort so für Möglichkeiten habe? Ich würde meine 80-160g Spinrute mitnehmen und dazu die Salzwasserfeste Rolle mit 32er geflochtener, oder habe ich dann völlig falsches Gerät dabei?

Ich würde schon gerne mit Kunstködern fischen, aber auch mit fisch als Köder... Alternativ kann ich auch noch eine Brandungsrute mit Weitwurfrolle mitnehmen, den Kleinkram würde ich vor Ort holen, da ich mir doch sicher bin, dort einen Angelshop zu finden ^^

Hat wer Erfahrungen die mir evtl weiterhelfen würden in Sachen Gerät, Köder und Stellen?

Gruß

Bassey:vik:


----------



## jvonzun (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*

*Fischen in Venezuela*​ 
Falls eure Frau, Freundin, Geliebte, Mann, Freund, Geliebter usw. nächstes Jahr unbedingt am Meer und an der wärme Urlaub machen will, ihr aber auch eine tolle Angelei erleben wollt, dann kann ich euch die Insel Margherita in Venezuela empfehlen.
Schon im Reisekatalog sah ich die Felsen am Hotelstrand (Hotel Dunes) und so fiel die Entscheidung schnell für dieses Hotel. 









Noch bevor ich meine Koffer im Zimmer öffnete, besuchte ich den Strand und konnte kurz vor dem Eindunklen die schönen Felsen sehen. Am nächsten Morgen stand ich mit meiner Angel und einem Blinker am Sandstrand jedoch mit wenig Hoffnung auf Erfolg, doch schon beim ersten Wurf hing ein schöner Fisch am Haken, den ich aber verlor. Danach versuchte ich es bei den Felsen und es dauerte auch hier nicht lange, bis ich Fischkontakt hatte. 2 Snooks vergriffen sich an meinem Abu Toby. 




Ich dachte mir noch, dass dies fast nicht möglich sein kann, da ich bis anhin nie schöne Fische vom Strand aus gefangen habe, egal an welchem Meer ich war. So lief es dann die ganze Woche, ich konnte einen Snook nach dem anderen landen, die spannende Drills mit wilden Fluchten und super Sprüngen ablieferten.








Sobald man kleine Löffel montiert und ein Blei vorschaltet (für weite Würfe), beissen die verschiedenen Thunfischarten. Auch auf Grund habe ich es versucht, dafür nahm ich Bleie bis 150 g (wegen starker Strömung und viel Wind) und hängte Fischfetzen daran. Kaum im Wasser hing schon ein 1m + Wels am Haken. Viele kleinere bissen ständig. Einmal hatte ich eine enorme Flucht, verlor den Fisch jedoch. Mein 0,60er Mono war wie mit einer Schere durchgeschnitten, da hatte was scharfe Zähne und war nicht sehr klein…
Ich lernte dann auch einen Einheimischen kennen, bei dem ich eine Bootstour buchte. Zuerst verschlief der Kapitän und kam erst 45min später, dann fand er seinen Steuerhebel nicht und suchte 2h. Er fand ihn dann im Gestell des Bootes, wo er ihn 2 Tage vorher versorgte… Danach ging es endlich los und nach 5min zog etwas Grosses 20- 30 m Schnur ab, leider schlitzte der Fisch aus. Danach fing ich fast pausenlos Thunfische auf meinen Wobbler, alle zwischen 30 und 40 cm. Die Einheimischen schleppten mit 4 Leinen mit einem Wollfadenkneuel und Haken hinterher, fingen damit jedoch keinen Fisch.












Zum Fischen ist die Insel top, viel anzuschauen gibt es jedoch nicht, ausser ein Besuch im Meeresmuseum und eine Bootsfahrt durch die Mangroven fand ich interessant. 








Beste Köder waren silberne und weisse Wobbler, oder langschenklige (Abu Toby) Blinker. Gummifische wurden nicht genommen und auch die Streamer der Fliegenfischer wurden nicht angefasst.





Lg Jon​


----------



## Bassey (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*

Hey Jon!
Vielen Dank für diese Infos! Wirklich super und umso mehr freue ich mich nun auf diesen Urlaub!

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch, wie sieht es mit dem Gerät aus?
Ich würde eine 2,70er Spinrute mit 80-160g Wurfgewicht mitnehmen, nur bei der Rolle und Schnur bin ich absolut nicht sicher.
Auf jeden Fall weiß ich nun, dass die Spinangelei sich lohnt.
Würdest du eher zu geflochtener oder zu monofiler Schnur raten? Aufgrund der Vielfalt an Fisch und den "scharfen" Zähnen von denen zu sprichst würde ich sowieso ein Stahlvorfach vorschalten.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Tortugaf (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*

Hey Bassey

Ich kann dir nur eins empfehlen, nehme eine Spule mit 0,40 -0,45 mono mit u. eine mit geflochtener.
Die Mono für die Felsen u. damit du den Fisch auch notfalls rausheben kannst u. die geflochtene zum weitwerfen am Strand.
Die Felsen beschädigen deine geflochtene super schnell deshalb lieber mono u.am Strand nehme ich immer die geflochtene wegen der Wurfweite den geringeren Dehnung, bessere Sensiblität, der Anschlag kommt besser durch u. geringerer Wind- u. Wasserwiderstand. 
Ich fische oft in Mexico u. dort lieber an den Stränden als an den Felsen. Von Felsen bekommt man mehr Fische, aber die Hängergefahr u. die Materialverluste sind oft sehr hoch. 

G. Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## jvonzun (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*

normale Hechtrute reicht zum Spinnfischen. Nimm eine geflochtene zum Spinnfischen mit einem Meter 0,45er fluoro davor mit und eine 0,40er mono fürs Grundangeln. Beim Grundfischen brauchst du Bleie zwischen 100 und 150g, da es sehr stark windet und grosse Wellen hat. Man reisst auch sehr oft ab!
Du musst alles Material von zu Hause mitnehmen,kannst dort fast nix kaufen,ausser in der Hauptstadt gibt es im grossen Einkaufszentrum wenig zu extrem teuren Preisen.
Bin auf der ganzen Welt unterwegs und habe noch nie so ein super Spinnfischen vom Ufer erlebt.
10-12cm lange natürliche Wobbler und Toby Blinker mitnehmen. Die Snooks fängst du nur bei den Felsen,am besten,wenn das Wasser von Wellen angetrübt ist!
Kleine Blinker gehen super auf die Tunfischarten, Blei oder Sbirolino vorschalten,da man weit werfen muss.
Man fängt die Snooks während des ganzen Tages, immer wieder 10min probieren und dann wieder warten. Meistens kommen sie in Trupps und du kannst gleich mehrere hintereinander fangen.
Würde mich über Fangbericht von dir freuen!In welchem Hotel bist du?
Gruss Jon


----------



## Bassey (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*

Wir werden in einer gemieteten Ferienanlage sein. 2 Minuten zum Wasser, genaueres weiß ich auch noch nicht, nur, dass wir auf Selbstversorger machen werden, dadurch aber wirklich sehr viel Geld sparen.
Kann man besagte Snooks auch grillen? ^^
Ansonsten werde ich auf jeden Fall einen Urlaubsbericht abliefern, den Fehler beim fischen die Kamera nicht mitzunehmen mache ich nicht noch einmal...


----------



## jvonzun (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*

wir haben gelegentlich die Snooks beim Hotelgrill abgegeben und die haben sie für uns gemacht. Alle sagte,sie seinen super, ich esse jedoch kein Fisch!


----------



## Bassey (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*

Oh, mir kommt dann doch noch eine Frage entgegen.
Ich bin ja ein runder Typ, sprich 1,86 und 150 Kilo...
Soweit bin ich fit, aber habe bedenken wegen des langen Fluges und überlege mir gerade ob ich evtl. Thrombosespritzen brauchen würde.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Bassey (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*

Hat keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## jvonzun (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*

Hast eigentlich was gefangen auf der Insel?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*

Warum denn Thrombosespritzen? Der Flug ist nicht allzulange und du kannst während des Fluges immer wieder aufstehen und dich bewegen. Eine Thrombosespritzen brauchst du nur wenn du eines deiner Beine in Gips oder Tapes hättest, da sie dann eingeengt wären und beim Start stark anschwellen würden. Frage auf jeden Fall deinen Arzt.
Der Bericht von Jon ist Klasse - in dem gleichen Hotel waren wir auch und auch Rob hat dort geangelt mit den Einheimischen.


----------



## guifri (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Warum denn Thrombosespritzen? Der Flug ist nicht allzulange und du kannst während des Fluges immer wieder aufstehen und dich bewegen. Eine Thrombosespritzen brauchst du nur wenn du eines deiner Beine in Gips oder Tapes hättest, da sie dann eingeengt wären und beim Start stark anschwellen würden. Frage auf jeden Fall deinen Arzt.
> Der Bericht von Jon ist Klasse - in dem gleichen Hotel waren wir auch und auch Rob hat dort geangelt mit den Einheimischen.



Petra? Solltest du nicht auf dem Böötchen sein statt in fremden Trööts zu wildern?#d

#h


----------



## zander-ralf (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*

Moin Bassey,

ganz ohne ist das nicht mit der Thrombose. 
Ich bin mal von Amsterdam nach Jamaika geflogen (13 Std. Nonstop). Das ist auch ohne Thrombosegefahr sehr unangenehm.
Der Tipp von Fischmäulchen mit dem Aufstehen zwischendurch ist gut.
Hoffentlich hast Du nicht bei KLM gebucht; dann passt Du mit 150 Kilo sowieso nicht auf einen Platz. Das ist wirklich tierisch eng!!! Ich hatte bei 1,80m und 90 Kilo damals schon Probleme.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Nick_A (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*



guifri schrieb:


> Petra? Solltest du nicht auf dem Böötchen sein statt in fremden Trööts zu wildern?#d
> 
> #h



ABSOLUT RICHTIG BEMERKT, GUIDO !!!!!!! #q|krach:|znaika:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*

@Bassey

Darfste halt nicht in der Holzklasse fliegen!:q


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*

Gegen Thrombose hilft auch sehr gut Aspirin.
Aspirin wirkt als Blutverdünner über 10 Std. und mehr


----------



## Bassey (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*

Meine Ärztin sagte mir nun, dass ich vor dem Flug 2 Aspirin nehmen soll und mich ab und an mal im Gang bewegen muss, eben weil ich zur Risikogruppe gehöre mit dem Gewicht...


----------



## Siluro83 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Isla Magerita*

HI,

und was gefangen?

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem tropischen Urlaubsziel, wo ich mich gelegentlich abseilen kann ;-)


----------

